# Eine Anleitung zum Plündern nordischer Stoffe



## Dawnhawk (19. November 2008)

Woher bekommt man "Eine Anleitung zum Plündern nordischer Stoffe 
" ?
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43876


----------



## Kelvarmellon (19. November 2008)

beim Schneiderlehrer habe ich es gelernt

Kel


----------



## BlOoDvirE (19. November 2008)

am besten probierst du es beim Schneiderlehrer?:>


----------



## Dawnhawk (19. November 2008)

ab 325 kann man das lernen ?
in Nothend ?
im hafen ?

Gruss Dawn


----------



## Kelvarmellon (19. November 2008)

im Hafen und ich habe skill 350 da ging es schon

Kel


----------



## Dawnhawk (19. November 2008)

ok, ich versuchs, bis jetzt hab ich das ding noch nicht entdeckt, aber ich schau mal genauer...
ist das ding für die Schildhand ?


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (19. November 2008)

Dawnhawk schrieb:


> ok, ich versuchs, bis jetzt hab ich das ding noch nicht entdeckt, aber ich schau mal genauer...
> ist das ding für die Schildhand ?



Nein. Das ist ein passiver Eintrag in dein Zauberbuch. So wie Parrieren oder ähnliches. DU bekommst durch diesen Skill einfach nur mehr Stoffe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (19. November 2008)

Finden kann mans aber auch, ein Kollege hat das Buch gedroppt bekommen.
Halt so wie die ganzen anderen Bücher mit den man Fähigkeiten lernen könnte die man schon längst vom Lehrer hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xonic4711 (25. November 2008)

Ich habe Skill 392 mittlerweile und sehe die Quest immer noch nicht. Gibts es noch irgendwlche Voraussetzungen ?


----------



## Windelwilli (25. November 2008)

Die Quest gibts in Nordend beim Schneiderlehrer, man muß 5g abdrücken und dann hat mans auch schon.


----------



## Albra (1. Dezember 2008)

könnte evtl am level liegen?
mit 70 und schneider 375 im nordendstartgebiet ohne kommentar vom lehrer bekommen


----------

